# Returning newbie from Western CO



## tkemp86 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

My name is Tanner, and after a bit of a hiatus from archery, I am back. I used to be a member of AT quite a few years back, and it was a great site then, looks even better now!

I live in western Colorado, about 10 miles southwest of Olathe. Our property essentially backs up to the BLM land on the uncompaghre plateau, and unit 62/61. For all the elk hunters in Colorado, this is hallowed ground. 

Anyway, I'm looking to get a new bow. I used to have a hoyt trykon, but now I'm looking at a bowtech general. In any case, deer season on the uncompaghre is just around the corner and I have no arrow slingin' device! 

Thanks guys,

Tanner


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


:wav:welcome!


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*bump*

Welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tanner. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

